
Stopping GAN Violence: Generative Unadversarial Networks - JamilD
https://arxiv.org/abs/1703.02528
======
narrator
The Sokal hoax comes to machine learning? With all the screwy machine learning
papers out there with unexpected results it's amazing that someone hasn't made
a joke paper about some totally silly neutral net tweak that somehow works.

------
opsiprogram
lol what?

~~~
danielvf
That last line of the abstract...

